
What am I doing wrong? - teledocjobs
https://www.teledocjobs.com
======
teledocjobs
I'm new to entrepreneurship. Well, sorta. I'm a physician by training. I know
how to build up a clinical practice from nothing based on outcomes and patient
satisfaction, reputation and referrals.

This whole new world of digital marketing, backlinks, B2B/B2C marketplaces,
SaaS, SEO optimization, churn, etc. is a brand new language to me. It's
illuminating and humbling.

Healthcare is incredibly, horribly inefficient. At nearly all levels. There
are so many issues and gross inefficiencies that have been in place since the
1960s and 1970s.

I've been involved in telemedicine for several years now. Most of my
friends/colleagues come to me when they're looking for assistance finding
telemedicine jobs or reputable companies to work for. I started a website to
help facilitate that process more efficiently without taking too much of my
time. Also, I wanted to take 0% of any sort of recruiting fee from healthcare
providers.

Despite having many physicians and colleagues that I can refer to any number
of telemedicine companies, I can't quite turn this into a self-sustaining
business model. My roots run deep on the physician side, but trying to
convince a reputable telemedicine company to hire us to find their physicians
has been a far more difficult sell. My successes are sporadic at best with
only 2 companies hiring us in 6 months. There have been a few "pill mills" of
ill-repute looking to hire a few people, but I would like to make sure our
providers are protecting their licenses.

I've tried google ads to get us more traction and attention and it was great
for as long as I ran the ads but died as soon as we stopped running them. I
can't seem to get any organic traffic or traction.

It's a service that I think is needed and one that I know I can do well.

Help?

~~~
non-entity
Its not the exact same domain (iirc they specialized in niche medical device)
but there was an Ask Hn thread thr past week regarding finding customers in
the medical industry. Perhaps there's some info in there that might help you?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24397821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24397821)

~~~
teledocjobs
Reading through the entire thread now, thanks!

